# Is anyone aware



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

of ways to catch a hare?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> of ways to catch a hare?


1. Race it against a tortoise
2. When it falls asleep, grab it by its ears

simples


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

sospiro said:


> 1. Race it against a tortoise
> 2. When it falls asleep, grab it by its ears
> 
> simples


There's picture by Rackham illustrating the story, the same geezer who made famous illustrations for Wagner's Ring. He has such distinctive style that I recognized it without reading the name above.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

You wouldn't dare.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Set a snare. It's illegal here, but its the best way.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Tell us how you fare. Though we don't really care.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yet this story I shall share.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

On my shelves I have Rabbits and Hares by Anne McBride. This is a natural history book but it has a chapter on hare coursing. I hasten to add I am not a practitioner.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> On my shelves I have Rabbits and Hares by Anne McBride. This is a natural history book but it has a chapter on hare coursing. I hasten to add I am not a practitioner.


It's a poor way to get meat for the stew.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Are you going to jug it?


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

say I, dare not! Catch the hare
for it provokes misty glare
To which you sleep, soundly unaware
of the gimmicky trickster with a trickling stare.

Gimmick is his lair
trickery is his fare
for speedy trickery and trickiness speed
catch the slow un-a-foot

But fear not the gimmicker,
the maker of fear
for the trickery in his speed,
his propelled is by self greed.
One must then understand
to win his race,
you must stand,
yelling with a sour cry: "I dare not!"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

^^ Where is that from? Is that original??


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ^^ Where is that from? Is that original??


surprisingly yes, Aramis provoked 5 minutes of poetic thought!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> surprisingly yes, Aramis provoked 5 minutes of poetic thought!


Where were you in my rap thread Igneous, as I recall you just said I ain't got nothing on you and maybe now I'll believe you.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Where were you in my rap thread Igneous, as I recall you just said I ain't got nothing on you and maybe now I'll believe you.


I wasn't gansta enuff fo that thread yo
And my rhymes break like bricks yo


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Just wait until he loses his spectacles. Hare is completely helpless without his spectacles.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Get a lurcher.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Just wait until he loses his spectacles. Hare is completely helpless without his spectacles.


Aramis or the hare?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think Aramis' eventual goal is to just take over the entire community forum with silly, pointless threads.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> I think Aramis' eventual goal is to just take over the entire community forum with silly, pointless threads.


I am okay with this.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> I think Aramis' eventual goal is to just take over the entire community forum with silly, pointless threads.


The sillier the better.

The world needs more silliness.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> I think Aramis' eventual goal is to just take over the entire community forum with silly, pointless threads.


With philosophy, politics, and religion banished, this is about all there is left. The books thread will keep going, of course.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> With philosophy, politics, and religion banished, this is about all there is left. The books thread will keep going, of course.


And the vs. and would you rather threads have a degree of staying power, they are silly but not by Aramis.


----------

